# Help with my baby Veiltail?



## RIPSparky (Sep 1, 2012)

just adopted this fish from petco. said he was under observation and just got put back up forsale, and he was the last baby and i wanted a baby, i got a temp. 2.5g tank. filtered, ( weaK ONE) heater , and a LED Ligght. so since i got that done. can you help me know how to feed the baby, if i need anything special. and please explain , thanks, heres her picture


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

Crush pellets up, I would suggest one of the better brands so you know you are feeding it a good diet. NLS or Omega One, I take some pellets and add like 2-3 freeze dried blood worms and crush it all up in a sandwich bag then feed little at a time. I Feed twice maybe 3 times a day depending on how much i feed. I use a feeding wand (small zip tie) so i can see how much im giving at a time. And I also give my babies and adults frozen brine shrimp, all my fish love it.


----------



## RIPSparky (Sep 1, 2012)

can i just crush up the pellets and feed him a little bit at a time of the crushed up pellets. and nothing specific on anything extra chemicals in water?


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

I just crush up a weeks worth so i dont have to keep crushing the pellets and making a mess. Even though they are small i have a hard time doing one at a time. Thats just me though. All you need is the water conditioner to make tap water safe


----------



## RIPSparky (Sep 1, 2012)

Got water conditioner in it thanks. currently hes in the tank in a bag for 5-10 minutes, i crushed the pellets up he ate for tonight. thanks for your help

ill be posting pictures when he gets his colors and stuff


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup no problem I have to and they are handful but it's fun watching them grow.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

i have 5 of them, and they have been growing like weeds. all i do is crush the pellets (i have a mortar and pestle) and give them cut up bloodworms appropriately sized for their little mouths and of course frozen brine shrimp - again small ones. You will have such fun watching him/her grow.


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes very fun to watch. Its so weird sometimes I find myself watching my tanks for hours and when I look at the time, TOO much time has passed lolll


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I crushed up pellets and bloodworms for Koshiro. Its great watching them grow up, I know a lot of people are really upset that people buy them, but if you and me hadn't adopted them, then they might end up in crap conditions. 

But you seem to think like me, let the fat cats have their $2 bucks, quality of life matters for these babies.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

buddhauser said:


> I just crush up a weeks worth so i dont have to keep crushing the pellets and making a mess. Even though they are small i have a hard time doing one at a time. Thats just me though. All you need is the water conditioner to make tap water safe


I put mine in a zip bag and smashed them with a hammer (learned this after I got shot with pellet debris from crushing them with a spoon)


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Sceven said:


> I crushed up pellets and bloodworms for Koshiro. Its great watching them grow up, I know a lot of people are really upset that people buy them, but if you and me hadn't adopted them, then they might end up in crap conditions.
> 
> But you seem to think like me, let the fat cats have their $2 bucks, quality of life matters for these babies.



I don't think it's bad that we buy them I think it's sad that they mass breed them and sell them this young. I have recently been on the hunt for Half Moon Double Tail babies at Petco. They are so cute!! I have 5 of them and they are all growing up so big. I will get some pictures of them soon. 

Your baby VT is so pretty  Good luck with him!


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea it is sad that they mass produce and sell this young but we are giving them a a better home and thats better than growing up in a tiny cup for any longer period of time. They are going to be sold if we buy them or not because someone else is going to buy the baby for 2 bucks. 
Candice I saw a white double tail baby the other day and was going to bring it home but gf said I couldnt lol wish I did. You just reminded me of him/her


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

You don't need to crush pellets up. Go back to PetCo and look for New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula. The pellets are super tiny, almost like coffee grounds. Babies eat a LOT and poop just as much lol. He'll have no problem eating a dozen of these pellets and still be without a pooch.

I had a baby Betta for a little while, unfortunately he got caught under a decoration and drown  but while I had him he was very active and happy in his 2 gallon tank and ate more piggy like then my adult Bettas.

You can also feed him frozen brine shrimp & glassworms. My Baby who I called Little Poopie (lol) was very very little but he had no problem gobbling up the frozen stuff.

But anyway, as for pellets, look for those NLS Small Fish Formula, i haven't seen them at PetSmart, just PetCo. The stuff is awesome and super healthy.



CandiceMM, I haven't seen any Baby Bettas that grew up to not be VTs. A friend of mine got a Baby and he grew up to be a VT and i've seen several people on here who also bought Babies that grew up to be VTs as well. Have you come across other types of babies?


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> CandiceMM, I haven't seen any Baby Bettas that grew up to not be VTs. A friend of mine got a Baby and he grew up to be a VT and i've seen several people on here who also bought Babies that grew up to be VTs as well. Have you come across other types of babies?


I know I am not Candice, but I have seen a couple of DT and one CT, but I think that Koshiro might actually be a PK. I will have to post a picture of him, I think its a him, most likely a him.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one double tail baby - wish i had seen that white one!! mine is blue marble. the others will probably end up VT's but it's hard to tell right now. they are much bigger than when i got them but still pretty darn small. I'm glad that we buy them because if the average person did, they would not feed them properly and they would probably starve or be malnourished.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting, i'll have to keep an eye out then. All the ones i've ever seen have been little VTs.


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

I think I have 2 halfmoon females... 1 I am almost positive. Ill post pics up later when they get a bit bigger


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

make sure filter not too strong for him. Remove uneaten food so it don't sink to the bottom and contaminate the water.
I do 1-50 and 1-100% water changes a week for my tanks (2.5 gall without filters).


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> You don't need to crush pellets up. Go back to PetCo and look for New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula. The pellets are super tiny, almost like coffee grounds. Babies eat a LOT and poop just as much lol. He'll have no problem eating a dozen of these pellets and still be without a pooch.
> 
> I had a baby Betta for a little while, unfortunately he got caught under a decoration and drown  but while I had him he was very active and happy in his 2 gallon tank and ate more piggy like then my adult Bettas.
> 
> ...



Hey Cheese, yes I actually own 5 baby betta's and 4 are DT HMPK and one I believe is a DTHM. I'll get some pictures of them tomorrow. One of my DT HMPK is a female, she is super cute!!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't want this thread to get off topic but I would love to see them!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

me too!

and the grow formula from NLS are great also. if you feed them that now, they will still take it as adults!


----------

